# encore stock removal



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

How do you take the stock off an encore rifle? I need to do some work on the stock, but I can't find the manual for the rifle.


----------



## J-D (Dec 8, 2008)

Remove the stock bolt. You will find the it under the pistol grip cap.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Here's a link to TC's manuals.
http://www.tcarms.com/manuals/


----------

